# Budgie polyuria? No other symptoms



## lovemeabudgie (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi all, i've been in a bit of a situation. My budgie has polyuria (I think, lots of urine) since the last 2 weeks. I took her to the vet 4 days in and he gave her antibiotics and probiotics to be taken for a week. Post that there was no improvement so he asked me to give her probiotics for another week. Now after 2 weeks she still has the same problem. Activity wise not much has changed. She eats on time, drinks, plays when she has got something to do. She's usually a quiet bird. About 20-25 days earlier she started moving into breeding mode (could see part brown cere) and still is, i'm trying to figure out if that is the reason. The vet couldn't find any problem with her otherwise but said I might have to go for tests if she isn't getting better. Even the most basic test is really expensive and he says we might have to do multiple. I was wondering how long can I wait and if there is anything I can do to help her poop get better. Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please refer to the information in the attached link.
There are many possible causes of polyurea in birds and only a professional can make the correct diagnosis. Is the vet you use an Avian Vet?
If there are no Avian Vets near you, then the next best option is an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in treating small birds.

Polyurea in Birds

Polyurea Treatment*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Was it an avian vet that you saw? There are multiple reasons that can cause Polyuria, some being stress, renal damage, diabetes, eating fruit that has a high water content, also some birds that eat a pellet diet will consume more water causing more urine production. Have you changed anything lately in the diet or surroundings?


----------



## lovemeabudgie (Jun 24, 2019)

Cody said:


> Was it an avian vet that you saw? There are multiple reasons that can cause Polyuria, some being stress, renal damage, diabetes, eating fruit that has a high water content, also some birds that eat a pellet diet will consume more water causing more urine production. Have you changed anything lately in the diet or surroundings?


Yes he was an avian vet. I've stopped giving her fruits and vegetables since I noticed this just to be sure it isn't anything from those. The only thing I changed in the last month was her seeds. Due to covid-19 and no food available, I picked up cockatiel food instead of budgie food however I did separate the sunflower and safflower seeds as much as I could. I did give them lots of cucumber but I'm pretty sure that shouldn't have such extended effects. 
She has a habit of chipping off the paint from my window sill and I did cover it up with my curtain but let her go once every now and then behind the curtain. I recently noticed one of my budgies (mostly her) chipped off a tiny portion of the wood in my mirror that was painted using silver paint. That's about what she's been doing that is visible to me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ingestion of paint can be extremely toxic to a budgie depending on the type paint. 
Did you let the Avian Vet know this has been an issue?

The reason why paint is so toxic to birds is because of the possible lead, zinc, VOC's and other toxins the paint may contain.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/article...ess/329225-lead-zinc-toxicoses-pet-birds.html*


----------



## lovemeabudgie (Jun 24, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ingestion of paint can be extremely toxic to a budgie depending on the type paint.
> Did you let the Avian Vet know this has been an issue?
> 
> The reason why paint is so toxic to birds is because of the possible lead, zinc, VOC's and other toxins the paint may contain.
> ...


I didn't realise that would be an issue until I came back and checked how much she chipped off so I didn't mention it to him. I also heard if that's the issue they get ill very quickly but she's been like this for about 2.5 weeks now.

Why am I not getting any email notifications to comments on this thread?


----------



## lovemeabudgie (Jun 24, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ingestion of paint can be extremely toxic to a budgie depending on the type paint.
> Did you let the Avian Vet know this has been an issue?
> 
> The reason why paint is so toxic to birds is because of the possible lead, zinc, VOC's and other toxins the paint may contain.
> ...


Ok so I contacted the vet again today and the avaian vet was not in so another vet took our case and he prescribed another antibiotic for infection. The previous one aparently was for gut health. I don't know if I should give this one or wait for my vet to come back in 3 days. She's definitely starting to get lethargic now after 3 weeks of dehydration.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You have to change your settings in your User Control Panel if you want email notifications for threads.

Give her Guardian Angel or Pedialyte to help encourage her to drink. It's VERY important that she stay hydrated.

See Link Below:

Guardian Angel/Pedialyte/Pedialyte Recipe

What antibiotics have been prescribed?
Are you administering the antibiotic via syringe or through her water?*


----------

